# Amano shrimp and BBA?



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

that gal  That is my blog, and my experience. They eat bba, but it is not the most palatable of algaes as it is quite thick and stalky. They will eat other things first.


----------



## jigabodo (May 3, 2012)

msjinkzd said:


> that gal  That is my blog, and my experience. They eat bba, but it is not the most palatable of algaes as it is quite thick and stalky. They will eat other things first.


Haha, sorry about that! :biggrin: That article is definitely very informative. 

Just a quick question though, how many amanos would you put in a 20 gallon planted tank to keep algae down? I have 3 otos, 5 amanos and 5 pinoccio (algae eating as well, but less shy than amanos). I always see them grazing on my plants, but it seems like they haven't made much of a dent in my algae.


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

Amanos are not usually shy. Did you just get them?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you have an algae issue, it's probably best to identify what's causing it. 

What's your lighting situation? Are you fertilizing? What about CO2?


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

Amanos will eat anything as a last resort. They cleaned up TONS up algae for me

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes and mine decimated my hygrophilia kompact and alternanthera roseafolia. I have 32 in a 90-P. They are hungry little buggers.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Never have seen mine munching on plants, I always see them scavaging the substrate.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

JasonG75 said:


> Never have seen mine munching on plants, I always see them scavaging the substrate.


means u have food for them to scavenge, they are voracious eaters as far as shrimp go

i actually enjoy watching them bully my rcs around for food


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> means u have food for them to scavenge, they are voracious eaters as far as shrimp go
> 
> i actually enjoy watching them bully my rcs around for food


 
It is kinda sick though, when I feed my fish (sinking shrimp pellets) they will pick up a WHOLE pellet and take it into hiding.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Yes they will


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

Haha amanos are awesome

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## jigabodo (May 3, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> If you have an algae issue, it's probably best to identify what's causing it.
> 
> What's your lighting situation? Are you fertilizing? What about CO2?


Hello - sorry for the late reply.

My tank is 20L long. Its dimension is roughly 30 x 12 x 12. It's heavily planted and has been up and running for about 4 months now. Lately I have found just a tiny bit of BBA appearing on edges of some of my plants.

I have 2 Aqueon T5NO dual lamp fixture. It has one 6700K bulb and one 10,000K bulb. Each dual lamp fixture gives me 36W so 2 of them gives me 72W of lights over my 20L. I usually leave them on around 8 hours a day.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11248153

I fertilize with both flourish comprehensive and root tabs, as recommended. 

I don't have pressurized CO2 or DIY CO2, but I do dose API CO2 booster (basically the same thing as flourish excel) twice a day, double the recommended dose.

Thanks!


----------



## jigabodo (May 3, 2012)

Jadenlea said:


> Amanos are not usually shy. Did you just get them?


I have had them for a while now, but they are always grazing on substrate. Sometimes I even see them eating fish poo!  (but they never eat their own, though)


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It's possible that lighting could be your issue. Unless you have plants that are in need of tons of light, a single dual-bulb T5NO fixture over a 20L tank is plenty. 

For me when I use more than one NO fixture on a 20L, I have to run CO2 and dose ferts on a regular basis.

What sort of plants do you have? It's possible one fixture would be plenty.

Photos of the tank would help, too.

One thing is for sure - you came to the right place for help! The forum is a great resource.



jigabodo said:


> Hello - sorry for the late reply.
> 
> My tank is 20L long. It's dimension is rought 30 x 12 x 12. It's heavily planted and has been up and running for about 4 months now. Lately I have found just a tiny bit of BBA appearing on edges of some of my plants.
> 
> ...


----------



## jigabodo (May 3, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> It's possible that lighting could be your issue. Unless you have plants that are in need of tons of light, a single dual-bulb T5NO fixture over a 20L tank is plenty.
> 
> For me when I use more than one NO fixture on a 20L, I have to run CO2 and dose ferts on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

This is the picture of the tank when it was first up and running few months ago. The layout is basically like the picture but a lot more dense now. The plants are growing quite well and covering up much of the substrate. I have also added quite a few new plants as well. 

This is what I have in there now: 
Broad leaf ludwigia
Alternanthera reineckii cardinalis
Crypt wendtii green
Crypt wendtii sunset
Cardinal plant
Java moss
Java fern
Java fern windelov
Marimo moss
2 sprouting aponogeton bulbs
Banana plants
Amazon sword
Amazon sword compacta
Dwarf baby tears
Dwarf chainsword
Dwarf hairgrass
Water wisteria


----------

